# How do you toast sesame oil?



## Cowardly Cook

I have a recipe that includes "toasted sesame oil." How do you toast it?  When do you know you've completed the job?


Thanks.


----------



## pepperhead212

Don't try it - toasted sesame oil is pressed from toasted sesame seeds, and will be a dark brown color.  Kadoya is a good brand.  Fortunately, dark sesame oil (another term often used for it) can be found in just about any supermarket these days.  You used to have to go to Asian markets to get it. Just be sure that it only has one ingredient - sesame oil.  Some brands are diluted with other oils.


----------



## Cheryl J

Cowardly Cook said:


> I have a recipe that includes "toasted sesame oil." How do you toast it?  When do you know you've completed the job?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



They mean that the sesame seeds have already been toasted prior to pressing the oil.  It can be bought bottled at just about any grocery store.  Be careful with it, as it has a very strong flavor and is usually only used in small amounts as a finishing oil.


----------



## Cowardly Cook

*Thanks, Dave and Cheryl!*

Dave and Cheryl,
I tried sending my thanks to you but those posts haven't appeared--hence you don't know about them.  Please accept my thanks for your helpful comments.  I feel I can successfully shop for and use toasted sesame oil now that I have the benefit of your answers.  Thank you!


----------



## caseydog

Cheryl J said:


> They mean that the sesame seeds have already been toasted prior to pressing the oil.  It can be bought bottled at just about any grocery store.  Be careful with it, as it has a very strong flavor and is usually only used in small amounts as a finishing oil.



Yes, toasted sesame oil is oil made from toasted sesame seeds. 

Yes, it does have a strong flavor, so you do want to use it sparingly. 

CD


----------



## pepperhead212

Cowardly Cook said:


> Dave and Cheryl,
> I tried sending my thanks to you but those posts haven't appeared--hence you don't know about them.  Please accept my thanks for your helpful comments.  I feel I can successfully shop for and use toasted sesame oil now that I have the benefit of your answers.  Thank you!


You're welcome, CC, and the thanks message did go through. 

Something I thought of after this is something else you may see called for: raw sesame oil.  I often see this called for in Indian recipes, but it is used for sautéing ingredients, early in recipes, not as a flavoring, like the toasted sesame oil.  It has such a mild flavor that it is not necessary, and other neutral oils can be substituted. Raw sesame oil goes rancid quickly (at least it did the only time I had it),  so it always seemed strange to me how the toasted oil keeps for so long (unless mixed with other oils).


----------



## Cheryl J

Cowardly Cook said:


> Dave and Cheryl,
> I tried sending my thanks to you but those posts haven't appeared--hence you don't know about them.  Please accept my thanks for your helpful comments.  I feel I can successfully shop for and use toasted sesame oil now that I have the benefit of your answers.  Thank you!



Got it, and thanks for the thanks!   When a 'thanks' is sent to another member it doesn't appear publicly, but rather in their private messages. 

Hope to see you posting here more often, CC.


----------



## Cowardly Cook

Thank you, Caseydog.  I'll be certain to be careful with it.


----------

